# 20" wheels for 650i



## kroofing (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried 20" wheels on the 650. I'm thinking about it but not sure if I will get a rub on turns etc.?


----------



## Hyerolla (Apr 1, 2006)

There will be no rubbing if your gonna go with 20's. If you want you can go with 22's and you will have no problem with them. It depends on the size of tires you get. If you get 35 series tires on 22's its not gonna fit your gonna have to go with 25 series tires.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hyerolla said:


> There will be no rubbing if your gonna go with 20's. If you want you can go with 22's and you will have no problem with them. It depends on the size of tires you get. If you get 35 series tires on 22's its not gonna fit your gonna have to go with 25 series tires.


No rubbing on mine at all. Good luck if you get 22"s...depending on where you live pot holes are a much bigger hazard when comparing 22's to 20's. Also, performance is jeopardized. They look pimp, but at a big sacrifice.


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

i have 20's and i dont have any problems.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Thread Belongs Under 6 Series*

Try the search feature as this topic and many others have been talked about in the past.

Good luck!


----------



## jg59 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have 22's on mine. Just got them. They don't rub one bit. I have 245/30/zr22 up front and 295/25/zr22 Pirelli P Zero Nero. I haven't had any problem turning at all. they are the same widthe up fron as the sport package 19" wheel. Potholes aren't a big issue around where I live, but I am certainly not driving or any humps or bumps in the road real fast! A little protective. I really don't notice that much of a difference in ride. It's not like I could run over a quarter and be able to tell what year it was, that is for sure. But, I certainly think the car looks much better with 22's rather than 20's. I am sure that many people will argue with me too!


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

My best friend has 645ci with 20" wheels and there is no rubing at all. Infact the ride on his car is on par with what it was with 19" stock wheels and tires. Only on really tough bumps you might notice the difference otherwise it is a very good idea to go with 20" wheels on 6 series. It is much safer bet then 22".


----------

